# Mini-impresoras de relojes para taxi



## fedebuyito (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola, no sé si se llaman así puesto no he podido ubicar estos dispositivos en la red con ese nombre. Estoy buscando información sobre las *impresoras que llevan los relojes de los taxis*, actualmente todas son laser en donde vivo.
Necesito averiguar sobre marcas, modelos, precios, tipos de comunicación con los que trabajan, respuestos, etc.
Mi idea es dedicarme a la fabricación de estos relojes.

Desde ya muchas gracias.-


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 26, 2009)

Taxi? hablas de esos carros con colores vividos que se dedican a transportar a la gente de un lado a otro por una modica cantidad? 

Segun tenia entendido no son impresoras Laser, son impresoras termicas, el cabezal solo tiene elementos termicos que calientan el papel para crear las marcas, y el papel es un papel especial que reacciona poniendose negro con el calor, las he visto en 2 tipos, graficas y de caracteres y todas funcionan con interfaces RS232, Paralelo o USB

Aqui te dejo algunos links de fabricantes que conozco (en ingles solamente)

http://www.fcl.fujitsu.com/en/services/thermal-printers/
http://sii-thermalprinters.com/direct-thermal-printers.aspx


----------



## fedebuyito (Feb 27, 2009)

Chico3001, gracias por el dato! de verdad me sirve mucho lo que me contas...
Y si, hablo de esos carros,


----------

